# Spotify Canada



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone using Spotify?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

________________________


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Spotify*

Not in Canada yet is it ?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Spotify*

We have grooveshark. There should be a thread about it from a month or so ago. It turned into a piracy debate, iirc.

The thing about piracy in this regard is that there are plenty of internet radio stations where you can key in a band or song and it'll find you a radio station that it's playing on. Works most of the time. It's very similar to the frowned on "grooveshark".


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Spotify*

I thought that they worked out some kind of royalty agreement with these new ones


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Spotify*



GuitarsCanada said:


> I thought that they worked out some kind of royalty agreement with these new ones


Spotify did. Grooveshark did not.
We only have grooveshark here though (unless somethings changed recently).

If you don't want to deal with grooveshark, try tune-in. It's an okay alternative that costs a buck.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Spotify*

I can't wait 'til Canadians can stream my music on Spotify and I can collect those royalties... :sFun_cheerleader2:

If anyone is curious what they pay artists, here's what they pay me:

Rhapsody: $0.00910000
Spotify: $0.00320000, $0.00630000, $0.00200000
MySpace: $0.00030000
iTunes Match: $0.00330000



I think iTunes Match isn't streaming per say, although it is listed as such on my CDBaby statement I don't know why there's three different rates for Spotify, maybe a different rate for HD or on demand, etc. There are others like Pango and Slacker Radio but nobody has ever streamed my music on those or they don't have agreements with CDBaby so I'm not getting paid.

(Yes, I am keeping my day job.)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Spotify*

From what I have read the quality of Spotify is also a lot better than apps like Grooveshark or Tune-in. Spotify is more inline with with a service like Rdio (except even bigger). Legit licensed streaming services, with consistent quality. Spotify also has some sort of offline option available as well I believe.

I would be interested in trying it, but it's not in Canada yet is it?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Spotify*

nope,not yet

"No launch date for Spotify in Canada has been released but the company says users will start getting access to the service in the "coming months." Canadians can register for early access at Spotify.ca." 

source cbc news


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Spotify*

No. And most of my band here just ditched it to switch to Rdio. I've been a long time Rdio subscriber, since back in my live-in-Canada days, and it's decent. I also have iTunes Match so I can stream over their service but I find they 3-skips/hour limit annoying.

I tend to use it as a radio station. I'll pull up a generated playlist that's based off an interest or mood or artist and let it pick the tracks during my commute to and from work.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Spotify*

Interesting stuff. Noted


----------

